# Festo-CPX mit Ethercat



## drfunfrock (11 November 2008)

Festo hat seit kurzen Ethercat für die CPX-Ventilinseln herausgebracht. Man spart sich die Kabelei zwischen IO-Klemmen und den Ventilen. Dazu gibts dann noch "Elektronikmodule" für Sensoren etc. 

Die Einbindung ist einfach, wenn man die Ethcercat-XML-Datei ersteinmal auf der Webseite gefunden und dann unter C:\Twincat\Io\Ethercat abgelegt hat. Ein Boxscan reicht. Dann bekommt man 64 Input- und 64-Outputbytes zu sehen, die den Ventilen und Elektronikmodulen implizit zugeordnet werden. 

Für mich ist das eine schöne Sache, wenn da nicht diese dämliche Webseite wäre, die manchmal Ewigkeiten benötigt und noch nicht einmal besonders gut strukturiert ist. Da ich ungerne mich auf Verkäufer verlasse ist das ein dicker Minuspunkt. Ich wollte nämlich die Info haben, wie das Input-Modul zu beschalten ist und fand auf der Webseite nix. Ein Anruf bei Festo führte dazu, dass ich 2 Stunden auf Input wartete und dann auch nur eine allg. Beschreibung des Elektronikmoduls bekam und immer noch nicht wusste, wie ich die drei Drähte des Sensors auf die Klemme legen soll. Das ist dann Minuspunkt Nr. 2. 

Festo hat klasse Lösungen, aber wenn ich Infos nicht schnell bekomme, ist das für mich ein KO-Punkt.


----------

